# the idea of the century please someone hear my voice



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to hear doom\ sludge bands inspired by Roland de lassus and ect of franco-flemish classical can it been made?

Hey belgie de belgium please do this the dutch my dearest specie do this i love you folks, so polite
:tiphat:


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

It's basically been done:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm into the idea.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I always thought Machaut's Notre Dame Mass would sound good with a heavy metal band.


----------

